# How do you know if Cytotec/Misoprostol worked?



## aliss

There was another thread in 3rd tri (Miscarriage vs labour) that has me wondering if my misoprostol worked?

I took it at about 3pm yesterday, had some tummy pains/some blood (I had a subchorionic haematoma so blood was normal anyways), then at 10:30pm a pretty bad 'gas pain' attack/lots of blood/diarreah and a bit more through the night.

I took my 2nd dose today and a bit of nausea, then nothing.

How do I know it worked? I have a follow up appt on Monday with the doctor/hospital/ultrasound etc. but the women all described it was worse than labour and tbh... it really didn't feel that bad at all, just like a minor tummy bug. I'm fine now.

Baby died at 9 weeks but had shrunk down to 6 week gestation apprx.

Advice?


----------



## kat2504

You would have had a fair amount of bleeding for a while with lots of clots and you may have noticed the passage of the sac. your cervix would have opened to let the tissue out. 

I had it done in the hospital and they made me use bedpans in the toilet so they could check if it was complete. I was also at 9 weeks (but embryo had gone by that point so only placental tissue and the empty sac to pass). There was quite a lot of "stuff" and it was evident that it was all over.


----------



## aliss

Thanks Kat. TBH, everytime I went to the bathroom overnight, I didn't even look. Gosh I hope the sac didn't come out into the toilet :cry: It sounds like it may have been incomplete (oral dose #2, #3 is tomorrow), I didn't really have "a lot" of blood but I only have my full term labour to compare with.


----------



## August79

First so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Second, when I took it, I did not think it had worked either. My doctor told me to expect some strong pain and a lot of bleeding and I had neither. I took my first and only dose around midnight (my husband worked late and I wanted him home when I took it) and waited. I would say a couple of hours later, I had some period like cramping and tmi warning passed several large clots (nothing recognizable as a sac). I also felt a little like I had the flu, muscle aches and chills. That quickly passed though and I was able to sleep comfortably that night and after. I was not sure it had worked but at my follow up appointment the ultrasound showed it had.

I was seven weeks but baby passed at six weeks.


----------

